
Climate mitigation gap: recommendations miss most effective individual actions - sampo
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aa7541
======
agentultra
Individual actions:

Reduce hot water usage. Wash clothes cold, dry outside where possible, etc.

Avoid commuting by car. Use bikes, public transit, car pool.

Avoid international flights. Vacation close to home.

Go vegetarian. One of the biggest things you can do.

Entertainment: board games, books, plays, dances, get together with your
neighbours. Start a garden. Etc.

Buy fewer things. Use what you have.

